
Why I am finally switching from chrome to Brave - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/why-i-am-finally-switching-from-chrome-to-brave-e803495b3375
======
alwillis
Also, unlike browsers that use ad blocking extensions, when you go to a
website with 3rd party ads using Brave, you don’t get those annoying pop-ups
that say “I see that you’re using an ad blocker blah blah blah”.

------
craftyguy
Doesn't this browser replace ads with their own?

~~~
alwillis
Brave doesn’t have its own ads yet, those are being tested now. In order to
see Brave’s ads, which are based on things you view via zero knowledge proofs
computed on your device, you would have to opt-in.

If you opt-in, you’ll get paid in Basic Attention Tokens to view these ads.

